# Sdx15 Versus Ed 190v.2 Sealed?



## tys (May 18, 2008)

i am in the process of building a 3.5 ft3 sealed sub with a 1000 watt amp. This is strictly for movies. am I better off with the sdx15 or the 190v.2 in low output?


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Jan 24, 2008)

The ED is cheaper and larger diameter and has more output. It gets my vote.








Green is the ED and yellow is the SDX


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I am not sure how they compare in LF in the same size enclosure though


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I will just say that if you plan on using a small sealed box like 4ft or less, that 3 of the 190v2 were tested by a guy named NeoDan over at AVS and the parameters that he measured with his WFT3 were WAY different from what ED reports. The specs that he measured were calling for about a 10cu ft box for 0.707Q and I believe that the ED specs model it as only needing about 3ft sealed for that. Also the LE was 5.88mh. I'm sure it will still work well but if you are going with a small sealed box I believe that the SDX may be a better choice.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

ed does an inhouse home sub based upon a 4.5 ft3 enclosure. not sure what ot think.
http://www.edesignaudio.com/product_info.php?t=2&products_id=640


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

If the T/S parameters are way off from published specs then the only thing to think about is choosing a different sub.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

I AM GLAD I ASKED.

Thank you


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

What other 18" is there that will work in that size enclosure besides the maelstromx? right now i am set on buying the sdx but exploring all options. i wonder how the ed pre made home subs sound if that is the case with the parameters?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Personally, in a box that size, I'd go with the SDX-15. It is recommended for a 4 cu. ft. box and should do well in 3.5 cu.ft. I'm unaware of any 18's that would do as well as the SDX-15 in 3.5 cu.ft. Maybe someone else knows of an appropriate 18 incher.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Treo Engineering SSi18.22 works in 4 to 4.5 ft sealed, but good luck finding one, especially for less than $500. I used to own one but sold it.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

The Maelstorm models better then the CSS in 3.5-4ft^3 but not by much. And it is a new driver. I have not yet heard of any Maelstorm builds.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

tys said:


> i am in the process of building a 3.5 ft3 sealed sub with a 1000 watt amp. This is strictly for movies. am I better off with the sdx15 or the 190v.2 in low output?


Are you stuck on the box size and wattage? If you only have 1000w available and 3.5ft, I wouldn't spend the big bucks on the Malstrom-x only to use half of it's excursion. I'd save a few bucks and buy an SDX. However, if you were to purchase something like the Crown CE4000, I'd say get the Mal-x and use an LT.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

Thank you. Sdx just keeps coming out on top. I wonder how the ed pre made home subs sound with that driver.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Honestly for movies I would do a nice 12" in 4ft^3 ported instead of the SDX sealed. The driver will cost about half as much, will only require ~100w and will produce as much flat output from 20-30Hz as the SDX with 500w. Note that to flatten the curve to 20hz with the SDX will require EQ too.

Seems like a waste for HT to put this driver in a sealed enclosure.


----------



## tys (May 18, 2008)

I am thankful for that info. In researching this project, what driver do you recommend? Also why doe everyone insist on larger drivers than? A couple time I talked to dan wiggin and he would say over and over, there is no replacement for displacement.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

tys said:


> I am thankful for that info. In researching this project, what driver do you recommend? Also why doe everyone insist on larger drivers than? A couple time I talked to dan wiggin and he would say over and over, there is no replacement for displacement.


In a sealed box, sound is generated soley by how much air the cone can compress/decompress, so the bigger around the cone is and the farther it will move, the more air it can compress/decompress (displacement). Thus, the bigger the driver and the more it moves, the higher the SPL you get.


----------



## eyekode (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh, they are right . Larger driver == higher SPL at lower frequencies. And the SDX will yield higher SPL then any 12" driver, even in a sealed alignment. But it will roll off much sooner then a ported sub. For music where nothing is really below 40hz (except for footsteps etc) a sealed sub is fine. But for HT where sound effects often go below 40hz a ported sub is better.

A good 12" driver is an RS315HF http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/show...viewShow=1&&vReviewPage=2&vReviewRand=3438789

I think your first task is to come up with a goal. For HT my goal was 100db @ 20hz with flat frequency response. I came to this conclusion by figuring that I typically do not listen to movies > 85db. And THX recommends 15db of headroom for the low frequency content. If for example you want 100db for your mains then it would put you at 115db for your sub(s) and it would mean a 12" will not cut it. For reference 100db @ 20hz makes my windows rattle . 

Note: the SDX15 is still _much_ more driver then the RS315. But it also takes a much larger box to port it.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

...And, the SDX is still on sale from the Father's Day sale.


----------



## mgboy (Jan 17, 2007)

My vote's for the sealed SDX but a lot of people seem to suggest that only sealed alignments rely on displacement SPL - when in reality ported alignments do to but they make up for the lack of cone displacement around tune and substitute air displacement from the port, which depends on the cone displacement. Also, in smaller rooms, sealed subs (depending) can get a lot of gain which compensates for the loss of SPL at lower frequencies. The Dayton References' are good drivers, but the SDX is certainly no slouch and can almost keep up with the infamous TC2000.


----------



## looneybomber (Sep 20, 2006)

Well the reason people say that about sealed is because an SDX in a 1.5ft box or 15ft box will still put out the same SPL at 20hz at xmax, just one will require a lot less power. Resonant based enclosures vary depending on enclosure size, port tuning ect.


----------

